
Red Programming Language - HelloIAm
https://github.com/red/red
======
HelloIAm
[http://www.red-lang.org/](http://www.red-lang.org/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_\(programming_language\))

